

Calling All Philly Entrepreneurs... First Round is Having 'Office Hours' - keltecp11
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/05/calling-all-philadelphia-entrepreneurs.html

======
keltecp11
I just love how they call it 'Office Hours'...

~~~
jmtame
They'll start holding "lectures" next.

